# What does a 10+ lb baby look like?



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone care to share pictures of their nice plump babies? I just want to get a visual or an idea what a bigg_er_ baby looks like.

My DD1 was 9 lbs and 22 inches and she looked solid. I had her at 38 weeks. DD2 was 8.9 and 21 inches at 39 weeks.

We're expecting Henry to be between 9-10 lbs.

Oh, and if anyone cares to share head/shoulder measurements, please do so.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll look for a pic of my oldest and scan it in for you. He was 10lbs 6 oz at 2 wks old. He was 9 lbs 2 oz at birth. He had a 15.5 inch head and 15.5 inch chest at birth. He was 22" long. I am 5' 2" and I delivered him vaginally.

Good luck! You will be able to birth this beautiful little one!!!

Take care,


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

not quite 10lbs but my daughter was 9lbs 7oz and 23" at 41w3d

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y25...21_4405791.jpg


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

here's what a 10lb 2oz baby looks like! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&pictureid=952


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't have any pics handy, but dd1 (10lbs. 2oz) actually looked quite a bit smaller than dd2 (9lbs. 15oz.) because she was so dense. DS2 was/is softer, and was the heaviest (10lb. 8oz.) of my living babies - he looked a _lot_ bigger than the two girls.


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

I have pics of my 10 pound, 13 ouncer... but I wanted to ask before I go through the steps to get them online again (they were on a geocities page, but that all closed down yesterday.) My son was on a respirator and has other stuff hooked up on him... he did not survive. Soooooo... I don't just go shoving his pics in people's faces. He was ginormous. Looks like a fat 4 month old, I think.

I also have pics of my 9 pound, 10 ouncer who did just fine. He looks more like he's 2 months old.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

Corbin was 10 lbs 6.5 oz..

http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/t.../11-26-081.jpg

http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/t.../11-25-082.jpg

http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/t.../11-25-081.jpg


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's my 10lb 4 oz daughter (pardon her meconium bum):

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/...67/6142644.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/...67/6142373.jpg

vaginal delivery at 10 days "overdue".


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the pics, mamas!! They all look nice and squishy.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say that those babies are adorable







You are all very lucky mamas


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I'll scan a photo tomorrow of dd who was 10 lb. 6 oz., 22 inches with a 14.5 inch head. She was very filled out, with chunky cheeks and rolls on her arms and legs already. Most people thought she was about 3 months old due to her size.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I should have added that an acquaintince with GD had a 13 pound baby boy two weeks early per scheduled c-section. He was a big squishy cutie.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

I will look for some pics of DS. He was 10 pounds 4 oz. and 24 inches. He really did not look chunky at all. Probably because he was freakishly long. He looked like a three month old. No kidding.


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJenese* 
I will look for some pics of DS. He was 10 pounds 4 oz. and 24 inches. He really did not look chunky at all. Probably because he was freakishly long. He looked like a three month old. No kidding.


Yep, my daughter was 23 inches long. She went straight into 3 month old clothes. I brought an outfit for her to wear home, which myself and both my sisters also wore home from the hospitals. In our pictures we are swimming in the little sleeper, in hers, she looks like a sausage.







We had to take it off her right after the photo op.

No GD here, just really big babies on her dad's side.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My friend had a 12lb 2oz baby and he looked like a three month old. Another friend of ours had a baby 4 days after who was normal size, and there is a picture of them at about 10 days and 6 days old and it's just hilarious. C (the 12 pounder) looks like he's going to eat M, lol.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I will have to look for some pics....but ds was 10+lbs. and either 23" or 21"







... m/w had measured him at 23" but they don't stretch baby out to measure and at the dr.'s the next day they measured him at 21" and he didn't exactly cooperate he screamed and fought back...







so IDK...but he had a 15" head and chest and looked pretty much like a 2-3mos. old....He went straight into 0-3/3mos. size clothes and I had to REALLY squeeze him into a NB dipe because that's all I had. Was only expecting an 8 1/2lber.

This is him at about 3 days old...I had just come from my m/w's office and he weighed in at exactly 10lbs. that day. Sorry I don't have a pic from birth...our hard drive crashed and I am still working on getting my pics back.









http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/h...DSC01830-1.jpg


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is my 10 lb. 6 oz. 22 inch dd right after she was born. I went 42 weeks, no GD. Although dh and I are not super large, there are lots of over 5' 10" women and over 6' 2" men in our families.

I had to clip the elastic on the nb coming home outfit so it would fit lol.


----------



## evjolin (Sep 3, 2008)

not gonna post a pic, because it isn't my kid, but my SIL had a 10 lb 7 oz baby this week. basically, prepare yourself for a 3 month old look-a-like. he is beautiful and huge! no gestational diabetes or anything, just 2 tall people...she ended up with a c-section though.


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

My 10 lb 2 oz daughter had 17 1/2 inch shoulders, and my 11 lb son had 17 inch shoulders. Heads around 15 inches. My son in particular was just *big* and I had no gestational diabetes (passed the stupid glucose challenge with a 1 hour level of 96) and was only 4 days over with my son.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveneverfails* 
My 10 lb 2 oz daughter had 17 1/2 inch shoulders, and my 11 lb son had 17 inch shoulders. Heads around 15 inches. My son in particular was just *big* and I had no gestational diabetes (passed the stupid glucose challenge with a 1 hour level of 96) and was only 4 days over with my son.

I've always wondered about this....Did they measure totally around the shoulders? Or do you mean just the chest? I've seen a few people put down shoulder measurements....


----------



## athenalove46 (Jun 9, 2009)

My baby girl was 10lbs even: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ove46/pic1.JPG

I'm loving all the pictures of these squishy babies!!!!!


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

i hope this posts
This is DS (i am the friend with the 12lb 2oz baby upthread) a few hours old. he was also tall so they had to bend his legs so he would fit in the box

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...yPhotos040.jpg

5 days old

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...yPhotos067.jpg

3 weekish old

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k1...forsale062.jpg

DD was 12 lbs even. They both started out in size 3 shoes, 9 mth clothes and needing me to fix their hair. I am only 5ft tall but dh is 6ft4 and was a 10 lb baby. No gd with either. With ds i had hyperemesis and only gained 5 lbs.


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama to 2 girls* 
I've always wondered about this....Did they measure totally around the shoulders? Or do you mean just the chest? I've seen a few people put down shoulder measurements....

No, they measured around the shoulders because my daughter in particular looked like a linebacker and was good and caught in there for a while. BTW, no tearing at all, although she was my 3rd baby. My midwives generally don't measure shoulders unless they look huge.


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
I have pics of my 10 pound, 13 ouncer... but I wanted to ask before I go through the steps to get them online again (they were on a geocities page, but that all closed down yesterday.) My son was on a respirator and has other stuff hooked up on him... he did not survive. Soooooo... I don't just go shoving his pics in people's faces. He was ginormous. Looks like a fat 4 month old, I think.

I also have pics of my 9 pound, 10 ouncer who did just fine. He looks more like he's 2 months old.


If it doesn't bother you to share his pictures i'm sure everyone here would love to see your beautiful son.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Dd was 10 lbs 5 oz and 21.5 inches long. She wore 3 month clothes at birth.

http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?folder=[fb]messages&page=1#/photo.php?pid=3671752&id=569697925

DH is 6 ft. tall.


----------



## Junegoddess (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zan&Zav* 
If it doesn't bother you to share his pictures i'm sure everyone here would love to see your beautiful son.
















Ok, I hope this works... don't have much experience linking to Picasa yet...

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

I think these are both early pics... he did end up swelling a bit from some of the medications they gave him. But that double chin was all his own. 10 pounds, 13 ounces, and yes, I apparently did have GD. Just didn't know it yet.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's the link to our blog with photos of our spankin new 10 lb'er...

http://threelittleladies.shutterfly.com

The photos of her in the knit clothing are on day 1, naked baby is day 3.

She was 10 lbs 9.5 oz


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

My dd was under 10 lbs, but at 20.5" and 9 lbs 13.3 oz, she was pretty plump!

Here are a couple pictures of her at birth.

Here's my brother, who was 10 lbs 1 oz (no idea on the length though).


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

here is my little one:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2692872987

10lbs1oz, 21inches long, 15 3/8" head

at 4 days old, she was already past birth weight at this point:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2701594559


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Here is my "little" one...

This is actually a link to his album... you can see what a 10lb baby looks like and then what it looks like when that 10lb baby gains 1lb a week for 10 weeks ending up at 20 lbs at 10 weeks, 30 lbs at 6 months and 44 lbs at a year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paxye/s...7594399388645/


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

All too happy to share!!

Here is my son at 10lbs 5oz (he was not late or early and I did not have GD).

57cm Long (thats 22.5 inches)

Because he was so long - he wasn't ever really 'fat'. He still is really tall for his age which makes him look older.

One day old.

Its all well and good seeing them on their own but you get better perspective when you see someone holding them.

Here he is (with Grandma)
And here (with me)

He went staright into 3-6 month clothing as well.

I am hoping this one is a tiddler. No carbs/cakes/sugar for me lmao


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

This is my 10 lb 8 oz baby:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...rukNewborn.jpg

I don't have a picture of my middle son. He was 9 lb 15 oz and he came out looking like a sumo wrestler.


----------



## DivineMrsM (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
Ok, I hope this works... don't have much experience linking to Picasa yet...

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

I think these are both early pics... he did end up swelling a bit from some of the medications they gave him. But that double chin was all his own. 10 pounds, 13 ounces, and yes, I apparently did have GD. Just didn't know it yet.


oh he was beautiful!!! such a big boy! i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
Ok, I hope this works... don't have much experience linking to Picasa yet...

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

I think these are both early pics... he did end up swelling a bit from some of the medications they gave him. But that double chin was all his own. 10 pounds, 13 ounces, and yes, I apparently did have GD. Just didn't know it yet.









He's gorgeous! So big and beautiful!! I'm so sorry he didn't survive.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
Here is my "little" one...

This is actually a link to his album... you can see what a 10lb baby looks like and then what it looks like when that 10lb baby gains 1lb a week for 10 weeks ending up at 20 lbs at 10 weeks, 30 lbs at 6 months and 44 lbs at a year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paxye/s...7594399388645/

The crazy thing with my dd is that she didn't stay chunky at all. She just got taller lol. At one year she was 20 lb. (not even double her birth weight) and now she is 6 and 45 lbs.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
Here is my "little" one...

This is actually a link to his album... you can see what a 10lb baby looks like and then what it looks like when that 10lb baby gains 1lb a week for 10 weeks ending up at 20 lbs at 10 weeks, 30 lbs at 6 months and 44 lbs at a year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paxye/s...7594399388645/

Thanks for sharing!! I enjoyed seeing his progression. My DD1 was a pound a week gainer too, but she was shorter than him. I have a pic of her on the BBLP at 3 mo and his pics reminded me of her. She stopped gaining so crazily at 6 mo. You can tell he loved his mama's milk.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My second daughter was 11-6 at birth, but only 20 lbs by a year. She's huge now, however. Here is a photo I took of her the day after birth: http://www.esnips.com/doc/1149aad5-9...a8eed/IMG_0443

And 2 days after birth, on her Boppy: http://www.esnips.com/doc/66b0952f-3...8417e/IMG_0448

Her head was 15" but when I first saw her, she looked like a pinhead to me. I don't remember or know her shoulder measurements, but I think her chest was 14.5".


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

okay, this is 2+ years ago now and my DD2 was just under 10lbs @ 9lb 12oz but with my 5'6" 120lb frame and my hubby 5'9" 145lb frame we were SHOCKED to say the least that we had a bigger baby. I gained around 50-60 with both DDs but #1 was a normal 7lb 11oz.
Midwife did anticipate #2 to be bigger from palpitating but of course she didn't let me in on that info









anyhow here is #2 at weigh-in around 1.5 hours old.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

and here is three days
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

and three months
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

not sure if this is going to work, since this is my first time linking to picassa as well.
Nowdays she's tiny more like her parents but she had a good start.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I should add, I did not have GD with any of my pregnancies.

My two "super huge" babies were chubby through about a year and a half, and then when they started running everywhere, they really thinned out. I can count the ribs on all my kids.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *echospiritwarrior* 
okay, this is 2+ years ago now and my DD2 was just under 10lbs @ 9lb 12oz but with my 5'6" 120lb frame and my hubby 5'9" 145lb frame we were SHOCKED to say the least that we had a bigger baby. I gained around 50-60 with both DDs but #1 was a normal 7lb 11oz.
Midwife did anticipate #2 to be bigger from palpitating but of course she didn't let me in on that info









anyhow here is #2 at weigh-in around 1.5 hours old.

Cool, she looks the biggest to me in that first picture. What a cutie.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow. It's cool to see all the size variations and how length can make baby not appear as big.

Did you mamas think or suspect babe was going to be big?


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

My last baby was 11#2oz, 23.25 inches, had a head measurement of 15" and a chest measurement of 17". He was huge, squishy, and like a 3 mos old. Never fit newborn clothes. I remember one trait in particular stuck out; when he was on my chest for the first time, I tried moving him over and my hands were moving on his back. Turns out there was a thick fat layer on his back and the skin was moving back and forth w/o him moving! His face was so swollen and big, and his body was just huge!

Ironically, he's now my smallest, most petite child. Can eat anything/everything and looks like I don't feed him....


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Did you mamas think or suspect babe was going to be big?

Personally for me, I felt huge as a house. But m/w kept guessing at 8/9 pound baby. It wasn't until last week of pg when another m/w measured me at 45 cm for 39 wks gest that I realized how huge I was and they started preparing me for a monstrous baby.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Wow. It's cool to see all the size variations and how length can make baby not appear as big.

Did you mamas think or suspect babe was going to be big?

Nope. And they didn't either. It wasn't until after my waters broke and I was in labour that they also found out they didn't realise he was breech - once a scan confirmed he was 'complete breech' - the U/S Tech informed me he was 'big'.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Did you mamas think or suspect babe was going to be big?

Yes and no. Yes, we knew we'd have a big baby...the smallest baby I know of in my family was 7 lbs 14 oz and that was in the day of restricted weight gain during pregnancy, so the rest of the babies have been between like 8 lbs 12 oz and 10 lbs 1 oz (with my famed great-grandpa, who was 12 lbs). At 9 lbs 13 oz, my dd is the 5th biggest baby, with the top 4 in my generation (bro, BIL, my cousins).

Buuut...we were having extra sonos for GD (a vent on its own) and based on their weight estimates about 2.5 weeks before she was born and her growth patterns between sonos, she should have been just clearing 8 lbs at 38 weeks when she came. I didn't really trust it, but when the nurses kept saying, "WOW that is one big baby!" I just kept thinking, "Huh? She's probably only 8 lbs, that's not big!" I guess their estimates made an impression, but I wasn't REALLY expecting a baby under 9 lbs, lol.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

I knew my first would be big i am 60 inches tall and at 40 weeks i was 55 inches around. I looked ridiculous and even my mw kept saying "wow, if you hadnt had a u/s i would be sure you were having twins!"








I figured 10 lbs - i was VERY surprised when she was 12 pounds.

Ds, felt smaller because he barely moved at all - DD was a wild child and would move so much that you could identify the parts she was moving from the outside when i was only about 6 mths along. I actually had an extra U/S with ds because he was so mellow. I could shake my whole belly and he would just lay there.

I also had hyperemesis (sp?) with ds and so i thought he would be smaller then dd. But, even with only gaining 5 lbs he was 12lbs 2oz. And he was 10 days early then dd was.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Wow. It's cool to see all the size variations and how length can make baby not appear as big.

Did you mamas think or suspect babe was going to be big?

Yeah, I am thinking ds was only 21" because he was pretty plump.







...and just for the heck of it...my niece was born at 8lbs. 6oz. which is not big by any means but not tiny either but she looked so teeny because she was in fact long, 23" at birth.

For me, kind of...for my m/w's I don't think so..... I could tell ds was going to be bigger than his sisters but I was expecting only a 9lber...my m/w's who I had to ask for a guess said around 8 1/2lbs..I tended to measure behind, I NEVER once measured ahead....although thinking back the student m/w I saw one time did tell me she thought he had a big head and it did end up being 15". My m/w I think was kind of shocked at how big he was. When he came out she said "Well! HELLO big boy!"


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

My first was 11 lb, 14 oz. I expected a 9 pounder, and my midwife later said that she was expecting a 10 pounder. I didn't even really need maternity clothes until 26 weeks. I'm really long waisted, though, so I can hide a lot of baby.

My second was SOOOOO much smaller. He was only 9 lb, 7 oz (I worked at it). I felt a lot better during that pregnancy, and I knew that he'd be a lot smaller than the first.


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Wow. It's cool to see all the size variations and how length can make baby not appear as big.

Did you mamas think or suspect babe was going to be big?

I had an ultrasound a couple days before she was born to check fluid, as she was 10 days late...they estimated her at 9lbs and a few ounces.
The OB that was there when I delivered kept saying I was about to have a 6 pounder according to how she thought it "felt". She was wrong.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
(I worked at it).

What do you mean? Interested because it wouldn't hurt my feelings to have a smaller baby this time. Since I wasn't properly stitched last time and things are just a wreck still (iykwim), I would think a smaller baby would sliiiiiiiiiide right out!


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

DD was 10 lbs 9 oz and had a small head, 13.25" I think. No shoulder measurement. In the NICU. At home at 11.5 lbs and 7 1/2 weeks.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thandiwe* 
What do you mean? Interested because it wouldn't hurt my feelings to have a smaller baby this time.

I read all I could get my hands on about baby size. For me, while I think that genetics play some role, I also think that I wasn't meant to always have 12 pound babies.







A nice 9 or 10 pounder was more average in my family.

With my first (the big one), I didn't eat very well, I worked a stressful job in which I routinely was awake 24 hours, and I didn't have much energy for exercise. I also developed some up and down blood pressures the last 6 weeks or so, and I crazily upped my protein (trying to keep the pressures down).

So, with #2, I made sure that I slept better (easier to do, because I wasn't in that job anymore), I ate better (with #1, I probably ate fast food 3 times a week, so this wasn't that hard to do), I did eat protein, but I didn't go overboard, and the big thing... I exercised! Now, I'm not an exerciser by nature. I'm just not. I don't like any part of it. LOL. But, 5 days a week, in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters, I exercised for 30 minutes.

I think that it made a big difference for me.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I read all I could get my hands on about baby size. For me, while I think that genetics play some role, I also think that I wasn't meant to always have 12 pound babies.







A nice 9 or 10 pounder was more average in my family.

With my first (the big one), I didn't eat very well, I worked a stressful job in which I routinely was awake 24 hours, and I didn't have much energy for exercise. I also developed some up and down blood pressures the last 6 weeks or so, and I crazily upped my protein (trying to keep the pressures down).

So, with #2, I made sure that I slept better (easier to do, because I wasn't in that job anymore), I ate better (with #1, I probably ate fast food 3 times a week, so this wasn't that hard to do), I did eat protein, but I didn't go overboard, and the big thing... I exercised! Now, I'm not an exerciser by nature. I'm just not. I don't like any part of it. LOL. But, 5 days a week, in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters, I exercised for 30 minutes.

I think that it made a big difference for me.

Interesting. I was kinda hoping my first 12 pounder was a fluke ( as was my mother and midwife







)
With her i was 10 days "overdue", ate super duper healthy, had zero stress, exercised, and gained 30 lbs. She was 12 lbs even - 24 inches
With #2 I was so sick that i barely ate anything, layed in bed when i could, had dd to chase after, had him on my due date, and gained 5 lbs. He was 12lbs 2oz - 23 inches

It was hard on my short 5ft body to carry 23 and 24 inch long babies that were 12 lbs+ and they both had 16inch heads. I just now know that barring something really really wrong that is what i will have. This plays a part in us only having the 2 kids.


----------

